# Welcome to the World Modern Arnis Alliance forum



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2003)

Welcome to the new WMAA forum.  This area is for the discussion of WMAA events, ideas and notables. Members of all other arts and organizations are welcome to participate.

Rules are the same as standard MartialTalk rules.

:asian:


----------



## Jeff Leader (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Members of all other arts and organizations are welcome to participate.*



Yes, absolutely! Welcome to the WMAA forum, everyone!

-Jeff Leader
&nbsp;Chair, WMAA Board of Advisors


----------

